# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  20/09/2012 Fire Dongle Mix Update HOT Update Samsung,Blackberry,Alcatel , Zte

## mohamed73

*What s new ?*  *SAMSUNG OMAP ANDROID 64 NEW FIRMWARES ON FAST UNLOCKER ADDED  5 SEC ONLY FOR UNLOCK DEVICE*    *BIGEST DATA BASE FOR SAMSUNG UNLOCK*   *01BSCJA1
01BSCJD2
B6520LVIJI2
B6520LXXJA2
B6520LXXJI3
B6520LXXJI4
B6520XXJG3
B6520XXJG6
B6520XXJH2
B6520XXJH5
B6520XXJK1
B6520ZNJI5
B6520ZNJK1
B7300BOJA1
B7300BOJA2
B7300XXII6
B7300XXII7
B7300XXIJ1
B7300XXIJ1
B7300XXIJ2
B7300XXIJ5
B7300XXIJ6
B7300XXIK1
B7300XXIK2
B7300XXIL4
B7300XXIL5
B7300XXJA2
B7300XXJB2
B7300XXJB2
B7330BUGJA2
B7330BUGJB2
B7330BUGJC1
B7330BUJC1
B7330DTLJB2
B7330DTLJB3
B7330RUXJB1
B7330RUXJB2
B7330XXII4
B7330XXIJ1
B7330XXIJ5
B7330XXIJ5
B7330XXIJ6
B7330XXIJ7
B7330XXIJ8
B7330XXIJ9
B7330XXIK1
B7330XXIK2
B7330XXIK3
B7330XXIL1
B7330XXIL1
B7330XXIL3
B7330XXIL3
B7330XXJA1
B7330XXJC1
B7330XXJC1
B7330XXJC2
B7330XXJC2
B7330XXJE1
B7350XXJG6
B7350XXJH2
B7350XXJH4
B7350XXJI3
B7510BUTKC4
B7510DDKC3
B7510DXKC4
B7510JPKP5
B7510JXKC2
B7510LUMKC2
B7510LURKC2
B7510LURKC3
B7510LURKC4
B7510LURKD1
B7510LURKD3
B7510LURKD4
B7510LURKF1
B7510NEKC2
B7510UAKE1
B7510XXKC3
B7510XXKP3
B7610BUIK1
B7610NXXIJ3
B7610XXII1
B7610XXIK1
B7610XXIL1
B7610XXJB1
B7620XXIK2
C1I5700LVDIK4_JC1
C1I5700LVHJB2_JC1
D1I5700LVEIK1_JD1
G810AOHF2
G810ASIA1
G810BDHG1
G810BHIA1
G810CEHG2
G810CEIA1
G810CXHF2
G810DZHD4
G810DZHG2
G810JVHD2
G810JVHE6
G810MAHH1
G810PNHF1
G810PNHJ1
G810RJHG1
G810XDHE3
G810XDHG2
G810XDIB1
G810XEHA1
G810XEHC1
G810XEHC2
G810XEHC4
G810XEHD1
G810XEHD2
G810XEHG1
G810XEHG3
G810XFHG1
G810XFHG8
G810XFHK2
G810XFHL1
G810XFIA1
G810XXHG2
G810XXIA1
I7500LUIII2_II1
I5500ACJI1
I5500ADJJ1
I5500ADJL1
I5500BVJJG1
I5500BVJJH2
I5500BVJJJ3
I5500BVJJK1
I5500BVJJP7
I5500BVJJP8
I5500BVJJP9
I5500CFJI2
I5500CFJP2
I5500CFKA1
I5500LUMJP6
I5500LUYJH3
I5500LUYJI1
I5500LUYJI3
I5500LUYJJ2
I5500LUYJK1
I5500LUYJP2
I5500LUYJP8
I5500LUYJP9
I5500LUYJPB
I5500LUYJPE
I5500LUYJPG
I5500LUYJPL
I5500LUYJPO
I5500LUYJPP
I5500MUGJJ7
I5500MUGJJ7
I5500MUGKE3
I5500NEJJ1
I5500NEJK2
I5500NEJP1
I5500NEJP2
I5500UAJI1
I5500XWJG3
I5500XWJK3
I5500XWJP3
I5500XWJP4
I5500XWKA1
I5500XXJE5
I5500XXJEB
I5500XXJED
I5500XXJPG
I5500XXKJ3
I5503DXJG4
I5503DXJG5
I5503JXJG4
I5503JXJP5
I5503TAJJI1
I5503TAJJI2
I5503TAJJP9
I5510BVKA1
I5510BVKC1
I5510BVKD1
I5510DDJK4
I5510JXJK3
I5510JXKD1
I5510LVCJK3
I5510LVCJL2
I5510LVCJL3
I5510LVCKA1
I5510LVCKA2
I5510TVJKP6
I5510UGKC5
I5510XWJK3
I5510XWJL1
I5510XWKD1
I5510XWKP1
I5510XXJK5
I5510XXJK5
I5510XXJL1
I5510XXKPK
I5510XXKPL
I5700BVIL2
I5700BVJC1
I5700DAIL1
I5700DAJA1
I5700JXIL3
I5700LJJIL6_IL7
I5700LUTJE2
I5700LVHJB2_JC1
I5700LVHJM4
I5700LVIIJ3_IJ2
I5700LVOIL2
I5700LWAJE1
I5700LWAJM3
I5700UAJG3
I5700UAJM3
I5700UXJA8
I5700UXJG9
I5700XEIJ4
I5700XEIL3
I5700XEIL5
I5700XEJB2
I5700XXII5
I5700XXIJ5
I5700XXIK1
I5700XXIK2
I5700XXIL1
I5700XXIL2
I5700XXIL4
I5700XXJA1
I5700XXJC2
I570EDAJD1
I570EDDJB2
I570EDXJC2
I570EJXJC2
I570EXXJB4
I570EXXJC1
I570EXXJD1
I570EXXJD3
I570EXXJE1
I570EXXJH1
I570EZWJE1
I5800DTLKE1
I5800LTLJI1
I5800LUMJJ1
I5800LVIJG7
I5800LVIJH2
I5800LVIJH3
I5800LVIJI1
I5800LVIJJ1
I5800LVIJL2
I5800LVIKF1
I5800XXJF7
I5800XXJG3
I5800XXJH1
I5800XXJP1
I5800XXJP2
I5800XXJP4
I5800XXJP4
I5801BVJE8
I5801BVJF2
I5801BVJG1
I5801BVJP1
I5801DDJG3
I5801DDJG6
I5801DDJP2
I5801DXJG2
I5801ZFJP3
I5801ZHJP3
I6410BUIJ6
I6410BUIJ7
I6410BUIJC
I6410BUIK1
I6410BUIK2
I6410BUJA2
I7110DJHL1
I7110XNHJ1
I7110XNHK1
I7110XNHL1
I7110XNIA1
I7500BMIK6
I7500DXIF1
I7500DXII2
I7500JHJA2
I7500JTII3
I7500JVIL2
I7500LUIII2
I7500LVIJE1
I7500XEIG1
I7500XEIH2
I7500XEIH5
I7500XEII4
I7500XEII5
I7500XEJC5
I7500XEJC6
I7500XXIE1
I7500XXIG7
I7500XXIG8
I7500XXIG9
I7500XXIH1
I7500XXIH2
I7500XXIH6
I7500XXIH7
I7500XXIH8
I7500XXII1
I7500XXII4
I7500XXII4
I7500XXII5
I7500XXII7
I7500XXII8
I7500XXIJ1
I7500XXIK4
I7500XXIK5
I7500XXJB2
I7500ZCIL3
I8000BGIL1
I8000BOIL1
I8000DXIH2
I8000DXIJ1
I8000DXJA1
I8000DXJE1
I8000LUGIJ6
I8000LVCIK1
I8000UAJA1
I8000XXIH2
I8000XXIH8
I8000XXII1
I8000XXII5
I8000XXII6
I8000XXII7
I8000XXII8
I8000XXIJ1
I8000XXIJ2
I8000XXIJ3
I8000XXIK3
I8000XXJA1
I8000XXJA2
I8000XXJA3
I8000XXJB1
I8000XXJB2
I8000XXJD1
I8000XXJF1
I8000XXJJ1
I8150BVJKJ4
I8150DXKJ2
I8150DXKJ4
I8150DXKJ5
I8150JHLM1
I8150NEKI2
I8150NELB2
I8150TDULA2
I8150TJILB2
I8150TJJLM1
I8150XXKI7
I8150XXKJ1
I8150XXKJ3
I8150XXKK1
I8150XXKL3
I8150XXLB4
I8150XXLC1
I8150XXLM6
I8150XXLM8
I8150ZCKI2
I8150ZCKJ5
I8150ZCKJ6
I8150ZCKK1
I8150ZSKI3
I8150ZSKJ1
I8150ZSKJ3
I8150ZSKK1
I8320BUIJ3
I8320BUIJ5
I8320BUIJ6
I8320BUIK1
I8320BUJA2
I8350XXKK1
I8510DJHI1
I8510DJHI1
I8510DJHJ3
I8510DJHJ3
I8510DJHK1
I8510DJHK1
I8510DJIA1
I8510DJIA1
I8510MUBHK2_HL1
I8510MUBHL2
I8510MUBHL2
I8510NPIB1
I8510NPIB1
I8510XEHI1
I8510XEHI1
I8510XEHK1
I8510XEHL1
I8510XXHH7
I8510XXHH7_HH1
I8510XXHH9
I8510XXHHA
I8510XXHI1
I8510XXHJ1
I8510XXHK1
I8510XXHK2
I8510XXHL1
I8510XXIA1
I8510XXIB2
I8520DXJI1
I857UCKI1
I8700XXJI8
I8700XXJI9
I8700XXJIC
I8700XXJJ1
I8700XXJJ3
I8700XXJJ4
I8700XXJJ6
I8700XXJK1
I8700XXKA1
I8700XXKB2
I8700XXKG2
I8700XXKI1
I8910XXIDD
I8910XXIE2
I8910XXIE6
I8910XXIE7
I8910XXIE9
I8910XXIEB
I8910XXIF2
I8910XXIG2
I8910XXIG5
I8910XXIG6
I8910XXIH2
I8910XXII1
I8910XXII2
I8910XXIJ1
I8910XXIJ2
I8910XXIJ3
I8910XXIL1
I8910XXJA1
I8910XXJB1
I9001BOKF6
I9001BOKP1
I9001BUKG1
I9001BUKG1
I9001BUKP1
I9001BUKP1
I9001BVKP7
I9001BVKP8
I9001BVKPA
I9001BVKPB
I9001DDKP5
I9001DXKJ1
I9001NEKP3
I9001XXKE8
I9001XXKE8
I9001XXKF7
I9001XXKF8
I9001XXKG1
I9001XXKG3
I9001XXKH4
I9001XXKI2
I9001XXKP4
I9001XXKPF
I9001XXKPG
I9001XXKPH
I9001XXKPI
I9001XXKPL
I9001ZSKI1
I900AIHI7
I900AUHG4
I900AUHJ2
I900BBHI2
I900BBHJ1
I900BBHK2
I900BGHI1
I900BOHH2
I900BOHI1
I900BOHI1_HI2
I900BOHI1_HI2
I900BOHI1_HI2
I900BOHI1_HI2
I900BOHI2
I900BOHJ1
I900BOIC1
I900BUHG3
I900BUHG5
I900BUHH1
I900BUHH2
I900BUHH4
I900BUHI2
I900BUHJ1
I900BUHJ2
I900BUHK1
I900BUHK2
I900BUIB1
I900BUIB2
I900BVHH1
I900BVHH6
I900BVIA1
I900BVIB1
I900BWHH1
I900BWIB2
I900DDHJ2
I900DXHE6
I900DXHG1
I900DXHG3
I900DXHH1
I900DXHH1
i900DXHH3
I900DXHJ1
I900DXHK3
I900DXHL3
I900DXIA2
I900DXID1
I900JCHH1
I900JCHI1
I900JVHH1
I900JVHI3
I900JVHI3
I900JVHJ2
I900JVHK2
I900JVHK2
I900JVIC2
I900JVIC3
I900JVIE1
I900LJIIA1
I900LUAIC2
I900LURHJ3
I900LUWHJ2
I900PMHI1
I900PUHH5
I900PUHJ1
I900PUHJ2
I900SAID2
I900XBHI3
I900XBIC1
I900XXHF6
I900XXHG3
I900XXHG5
I900XXHG8
I900XXHH1
I900XXHH3
I900XXHH9
I900XXHI4
I900XXHI5
I900XXHJ1
I900XXHJ2
I900XXHK1
I900XXHL1
I900XXIA2
I900XXIB2
I907UCHH3
I907UCID1
I908EZCHC04
I908EZCHD1
I908EZMHF1
I908EZMHG6
I908EZMHG7
I908EZMIC1
I908EZMIJ1
I908LZMIC1
I908LZMIJ1
I908ZHHF4
I908ZHHG7
I908ZHHG8
I908ZHHG9
I908ZHHH1
I908ZHHI2
I908ZHHI4
I908ZHHJ1
I908ZHHL1
I908ZHIB2
I917.UCJK3
I917.UCKD1
I917RUXJJ2
I917RUXJL2
I917RUXKH1
I917RUXKI3
I917RUXKI4
I917RXXKB1
I917UCJJ1
I917UCJK2
I917UCKC3
I917UCKH1
IK4B7620XXIK2
J2I7500LVIII3_IJ2
L1I5700LUYIJ1_IL1
L1I5700LVDIK4_IL1
L1I7500LUIII2_IL1
L2I5700LVDIK4_IL2
L2I5700LVEIK1_IL2
S5570BGKC1
S5570BJJKQ2
S5570BVJKC2
S5570BVJKF1
S5570BVJKP7
S5570BVJKP8
S5570BVJKPB
S5570BVKC3
S5570BVKE1
S5570BVKQ5
S5570BVKT1
S5570DDKA7
S5570DDKC1
S5570DDKQ7
S5570DXKA8
S5570DXKB1
S5570JXKA2
S5570JXKC1
S5570LUJKP1
S5570LUJKP2
S5570LUMKB4
S5570LWMKB2
S5570LWMKB3
S5570LWMKC1
S5570LWMKC2
S5570LWMKC4
S5570LWMKC5
S5570LWMKD4
S5570LWMKE1
S5570LWMKF2
S5570LWMKP9
S5570LWMKPE
S5570LWMKPF
S5570LWMKPI
S5570LWMKPJ
S5570LWMKPL
S5570LWMKPM
S5570NEKC1
S5570NEKD1
S5570NEKQ1
S5570NEKQ3
S5570WGKD1
S5570XWKQ2
S5570XWKQ4
S5570XWKQ5
S5570XWKQ5
S5570XWKQ6
S5570XWKS2
S5570XWKT2
S5570XWKT3
S5570XWKT4
S5570XWKT6
S5570XXJL4
S5570XXJL9
S5570XXKA5
S5570XXKB1
S5570XXKB2
S5570XXKPF
S5570XXKPI
S5570XXKPJ
S5570XXKPK
S5570XXKS1
S5570XXKS4
S5570ZCKP6
S5660DXKC3
S5660JIKD4
S5660LVHKC5
S5660LVHKP4
S5660LVHKP7
S5660LVHKP8
S5660MUGKG2
S5660MUGKG3
S5660VXXKQ4
S5660XXKB8
S5660XXKB9
S5660XXKP7
S5660XXKPA
S5660XXKQ5
S5660XXKQ9
S5660XXKS2
S5660XXKT2
S5660XXKT4
S5660XXKT6
S5660XXKT7
S5660XXKT8
S5660ZCKD1
S5660ZSKC5
S5670BUTKB2
S5670DDKA6
S5670DDKQ5
S5670DDKT1
S5670DXKA4
S5670JXKA4
S5670LUBKP6
S5670LUBKPB
S5670LUBKPF
S5670LUBKPJ
S5670LUJKPI
S5670LUMKB5
S5670LUYKB2
S5670LUYKC1
S5670XWKQ2
S5670XWKQ3
S5670XWKQ4
S5670XWKS3
S5670XWKT2
S5670XWKT3
S5670XWKT6
S5670XXKA7
S5670XXKB1
S5670XXKPI
S5670XXKPL
S5670XXKPP
S5670XXKPQ
S5670ZCKP7
S5830BGKC1
S5830BOKA1
S5830BOKC1
S5830BVJKC4
S5830BVJKD1
S5830BVJKF1
S5830BVJKP7
S5830BVJKP9
S5830BVJKPE
S5830BVJKPH
S5830BVKC2
S5830BVKD1
S5830BVKE1
S5830BVKQ6
S5830BVKQ7
S5830BVKQA
S5830BVKQB
S5830BVKT3
S5830BVKT4
S5830DDKA7
S5830DDKC1
S5830DDKQ5
S5830DDKQ8
S5830DTLKI4
S5830DXKA9
S5830DXKB1
S5830DXKC1
S5830DXKPB
S5830DXKT4
S5830JHKC3
S5830JHKD1
S5830JHKQ3
S5830JHKQ4
S5830JXKA3
S5830JXKC1
S5830LUBKA6
S5830LUBKA7
S5830LUBKB1
S5830LUBKC1
S5830LUBKC2
S5830LUBKD2
S5830LUBKF1
S5830LUBKP7
S5830LUBKP8
S5830LUBKPA
S5830LUBKPE
S5830LUBKPF
S5830LUBKPJ
S5830LUBKPK
S5830LUBKPL
S5830LUMKC1
S5830LUMKF2
S5830LUMKP3
S5830NEKA3
S5830NEKP6
S5830NEKP7
S5830NEKT2
S5830TDVKC1
S5830TDVKQ3
S5830WGKD2
S5830WGKP4
S5830XWKP4
S5830XWKP5
S5830XWKP6
S5830XWKP7
S5830XWKP8
S5830XWKPA
S5830XWKS2
S5830XWKS3
S5830XWKT3
S5830XWKT6
S5830XXJLC
S5830XXKA6
S5830XXKA7
S5830XXKB1
S5830XXKP8
S5830XXKP9
S5830XXKPB
S5830XXKPE
S5830XXKPH
S5830XXKPL
S5830XXKPO
S5830XXKPP
S5830XXKPT
S5830ZCKP9
S5830ZCKPA
S5830ZCKPB
S6500BULC4
S6500BVLC4
S6500BVLD1
S6500DDXLC4
S6500DDXLC5
S6500DDXLD1
S6500DXXLC2
S6500DXXLC3
S6500DXXLD2
S6500DXXLD3
S6500DZSLC6
S6500TDULD3
S6500XXLC4
S7500BULB1
S7500BULC1
S7500DDLB1
S7500DXLB2
S7500DXLC2
S7500LVJLB1
S7500LVJLB3
S7500XXLA3
S7500XXLB1
S7500XXLB2
S7500XXLC3
S7500XXLD3
S7500ZCLD2
T499UVKE4
T499VVTKG2
T499WXKK4
T499YUSKF1
T499YUSKG2
T589RUXKG2
T589RUZKG2
T589UVKE7
T589UVKF1
T589WUQLD4
T679MUGKK1
T679UVKJ1
T939UVII8
T939UVII9
T939UVIJ6
T939UVJA3
T939UVJC2
T939UVJE2
T969UCHF1
B7620XXIJ2
I5500LUYJI4
I5500XXJF6
I5503DDJG5
I5510LVCKPH
I5510TVJKP7
I5510XXKPF
I5700DDIK2
I5700LUTIJ4_IL2
I5700LUTIJ4_IL2
I5700XXIJ6_IK1
I5800LVIJH4
I7500DFII3
I7500LUIII1_II3
I7500XEJC4
I8000LUHIK1
I8000XXIH4
I8000XXII4
I8000XXIL2
I8150JHLM1
I8150XFLA1
I8150XXKG3
I8150XXLM9
I8150XXLMB
I857UCKF4
I9001BVKPC
I900BOHI1_HI2
I900DXHH1
I900DXHI2
I900PUHH3
I917.UCKI3
S5570BVJKPE
S5570DXKPD
S5570JHKQ1
S5660JIKQ6
S5660XXKT9
S5660ZSKP8
S5670BUTKP7
S5670DDKT2
S5670LUBKPH
S5830BVJKP2
S5830DXKPD
S5830LUBKD
S5830XWKT4
S6500BULE2
S6500BVLE3
S6500DJPLD1
S6500DXXLE1
S6500DZSLE2
S6500LWHLF2
S6500TDULE1
S6500XXLD1
S6500XXLD2
S6500XXLE2
S7500BULE1
S7500DDLC2
S7500DDLD1
S7500LVJLD2
S7500WXXLD5
S7500XXLA2
S7500XXLC2
S7500XXLD2
S7500XXLG1
S7500XXLH1*  *Alcatel New Models And 2000 pids Added To Calculator*   *- 296A*  *- 297A*  *- 668A*  *Zte All Android Direct Unlock Bug Fixed*   *Blackberry New Prd List Added*    *More Update On The Way Of Course Staty tuned*   *             Want be resellers or distributor ?*  *Sonork : 100.62393*  *what s app: +33699940116*  *mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *official website : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## sherif.gomah

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## الباشق

شكرا جزيل الشكر

----------


## gloire_dumatin

j'ai un sum *I900BVHH1 mais je sais vas comment accéder au inf du téléchargement *

----------

